# [APP] Multi List Checklist Application!



## informaticsdev (May 7, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hello Android Forums!

I know there are hundreds of To Do List applications already submitted to the Play Store, however many of them that I found were too cluttered with features, or had a very unappealing layout.

Because of this, I decided to create Multi List! Its themed to look like an ICS for all phones, regardless of your Android version. This is my first Android project so I would really appreciate your feedback and suggestions. You can email me at [email protected] Before creating this app, the only programming experience I had was with Python and PHP with MYSQL. I'm currently a student at Indiana University in the School of Informatics program, and I spent a portion of this current semester learning Java and Android. I created this application as a class final project, but I will continually work on making Multi List better.

Here is the link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.informaticsdev.multilist

I have gotten some positive feedback and suggestions from XDA, and I just released an updated version so I thought it may be time to spread it a little more. The semester is now complete and I have more time to work on it, so I will consider any suggestion you can throw at me!

Thank you!

Tyler Roach
[email protected]










New Light Theme!


----------



## informaticsdev (May 7, 2012)

1.8 Released! Huge update!

ICS action bar now used not only on ics but all android versions!
Ability to rename checklist item added.
If you are not using ICS I would greatly appreciate feedback! I have a limited device set to test.


----------



## 72ls1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Your link for play store on tapatalk brings up your pictures of app.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

72ls1 said:


> Your link for play store on tapatalk brings up your pictures of app.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, and I can't find it in the play store, although I didn't do a very intense search.

Let's get a link, I ditched springpad because it was just too much for what I need and found a simple ics type notepad app but I'd like to give this a try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Better?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.informaticsdev.multilist


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Better?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.informaticsdev.multilist


I like it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

